

New Soylent Website - saiko-chriskun
http://soylent.me

======
mrfusion
I wish they had a sampler. It seems crazy to spend $85 without trying it or
knowing if you'll like it.

Also at $12/day it seems pretty expensive. I thought a selling point was that
it would be cheaper than alternatives like Ensure.

~~~
id10t
Soylent is a scam. Also, it will probably give you diabetes in the long run.

~~~
eco
To be fair, so will a typical American diet.

~~~
fidlefodl
I actually see this claim/worry relatively frequently.. i wish someone would
actually address it.

Note that i've bought a full month of it already, so it's not _stopping_ me..
i'd just like actual conversation on the subject heh

~~~
eco
High carbohydrate diets can over time lead to insulin resistance which can
lead to type 2 diabetes. Soylent has 225 net (total minus fiber) grams of
carbohydrates, 15 grams of fat, and 114 grams of protein in your daily
serving. 225 is high but not outrageous.

~~~
mrfusion
How many carbs are good to be healthy?

